

Nissan Leaf owner arrested for taking 5 cents of energy without asking - carlosgg
http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/nissan-leaf-owner-arrested-taking-5-cents-energy-170034388.html

======
byoung2
_The new world of electric travel may need not just new places to re-fuel, but
new social rules for doing so._

It's interesting that plugging in to recharge a car would be different from,
say, plugging in a phone or boombox (the latter two would likely not have
resulted in an arrest). I would think that at most places, if a person is
invited in, then it is assumed you have permission to plug in. You don't have
to ask me if you can charge your phone if you come over for dinner, and I
don't have to ask my boss if I can plug in my laptop at work. Plugging in a
car should be fine to, as long as he was invited to the school.

